# Hi from a fitness photographer



## Guest (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi all,

Just wanted to say a quick hello.

I'm based in Southampton, although most of my work and publcations have been in North America so far. I am hoping to do alot more in the UK from now on...

Feel free to stop by my website - say hi if you like! 

Mike

www.michaelpalmer.com


----------



## chalk (Jan 21, 2006)

welcome Mike


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Hello michaelp42.

Photographer nice!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Mike, I'm familiar with your work, you did some shots with my cousin - Andi Black.

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2006)

Extreme. said:


> Hi Mike, I'm familiar with your work, you did some shots with my cousin - Andi Black.
> 
> www.extremenutrition.co.uk


You're half right. However i've only shot Andi on stage, never a proper shoot


----------



## Caymen1466867925 (Dec 29, 2005)

welcome mate


----------



## MMUK (Mar 15, 2006)

My you have a hard life looking through a lens at semi clad women with hot bodies, when I do that I usually have the Police turn up to question me.

I suppose binoculars and cameras are viewed differently.

www.betterbodies.uk.com

All 5lb tubs of whey £30 - ON Gold Stndrd, Dymatize Elite, Extreme Perform Whey, Prolab Pure Whey, Performance Nutrition Pure Whey, Inner Armour Tri-Pro Whey


----------

